# Best careers for the money?



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey guys..It's me again...So I really love computers and retail, but I do not know which one to choose. Ever Since I started to go for an AA in Technical support, my love for computers has been dwindling. I used to volunteer at Interconnections, but I found that it got to be the same routine one after another like an assembly line. Plus I was also not getting paid for it. 

I found that computers are my hobby and my passion and I am afraid if I made that into a career I would have a hard time doing the same thing everyday. 

So now, being almost done with the AA, I want to switch to a Business management AA, which I am almost halfway done with too. The reason why I like retail is because it is a fasted paced environment where you don't really know what your going to get with it and it's different everyday. Your doing the same tasks everyday of course, but your interacting with different types of people. 

With IT by experiencing volunteering, taking classes at school, AND even job shadowing an IT manager for 20 hours I found that you just see the same people everyday and do not get to experience anything knew once you've hit your peak.

With Retail, there is so much more I think it could offer. I am not bashing IT at all. Just wondering what you guy's think the path I should be taking should be. Also which pays better??


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I don't know but I'm thinking of joining the circus. You should come with me.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

tim19889 said:


> Well I don't know but I'm thinking of joining the circus. You should come with me.


lol, if only they made good money.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Armymanis said:


> Hey guys..It's me again...So I really love computers and retail, but I do not know which one to choose. Ever Since I started to go for an AA in Technical support, my love for computers has been dwindling. I used to volunteer at Interconnections, but I found that it got to be the same routine one after another like an assembly line. Plus I was also not getting paid for it.
> 
> I found that computers are my hobby and my passion and I am afraid if I made that into a career I would have a hard time doing the same thing everyday.
> 
> ...


Hey Armymanis-

I think you're judging IT, or what you think IT might be like, based on 1 or 2 experience. Sure what you're doing now seems mundane and repetitious, but the field as a whole is not like that. 

I'll give you an example of two guys I know very close in IT. One works for my school as a "Support Technician". He's also going for his BS and is almost done in Internet Systems Securities. His job is handling all computer issues at our school (staff, faculty, and students). He has a student aid helping him. He carries around a walkie talkie and is on call 10 hours a day. He has an office but he's never there. Every day is a different day for him and he enjoys it. But now, he'll be leaving because he just got a new gig as a network admin for a health care company. It'll pay him just short of $50k/year. Not bad for his 'official 1st job out of college'. 

My 2nd friend works as a bench tech at Staples. It's a smaller version of Geek Squad. He makes a decent living as he's only 1 of 4 guys in that department. I consider him more 'retail IT' because he works in a retail environment. I see him doing the same every day because he's always there, fixing computers, printers, etc. Does he like his job? Yes he does. However, the hours does suck and he works on weekends. That's retail. 

So you'll have to decide what environment you want to be in. Both can be rewarding. Both has its advantage and disadvantage. But the key is both will give you valuable experience, which you'll need to eventually get you closer to your 'dream IT' gig, whatever that may be. 

We all start somewhere low. It's not where we want to be. But it's stepping stone to get us to where we want to go and that is something you should take to heart.

As your idea of a business management degree, I would recommend you choose that as perhaps a minor. Believe it or not, business skills for IT guys are an absolutely essential part of their education. But business majors are a dime a dozen. Stick with your IT degree and maybe when you go for your BS degree, take a few extra business classes (stat, acct, finance, marketing, management) and get a minor in business. That would make you a little more marketable than the next guy. 

Good luck. It seems like you're on the right path.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Blackbeagle, I have decided to finish my AA in Technical Support and then try and get a job as an Entry Level Technician. If I can't, I will go back and finish my bachelors. Have had a rough couple of months to say the least so my mind has been all over the place.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Armymanis said:


> Blackbeagle, I have decided to finish my AA in Technical Support and then try and get a job as an Entry Level Technician. If I can't, I will go back and finish my bachelors. Have had a rough couple of months to say the least so my mind has been all over the place.



That's a good call on your part. I would also suggest something else. Once you get your AAS degree, even if you don't pursue your BS degree right away, put it on your resume. 

Put down, "Pursuing BS in Information Technology". If you get an interview, one of the question you'll want to ask (if you're close to getting a job offer) is, "Does the company have tuition reimbursement because I'm pursing my degree". Most employers will be impressed. They want people with degrees working for them. 

Good luck.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah Between my Parents Divorce, Getting a new job (The job I got is in Retail, but its some sort of income), and going to school. Its all been hectic!


----------



## mjfinca (Aug 19, 2010)

Why do people think they should choose their careers based on how much money they make?

Do what you LIKE to do. The money will follow.

And don't get stuck in an technician role with any employer. If you are good at what you do once you get into your new career, you should only spend 1-2 years maximum as a technician, unless it's your preference to remain in that role.

Get your undergraduate degree in a computer-related field. As you begin your career, spend a lot of time learning and get certifications.

Work on the skills that make you marketable. Have an immaculate resume, even if you pay someone else to write it, and make sure the your skills and experience are documented with DETAIL and SPECIFICITY on your resume.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

mjfinca said:


> Why do people think they should choose their careers based on how much money they make?
> 
> Do what you LIKE to do. The money will follow.
> 
> ...


Since I really love computers, I am going to stick with this.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

IT can be fast paced. Why not look for field enigneer positions aswell as first line. With field engineer job you will usually be on call and expected to travel to clients or to your companys remote servers to fix issues.

A friend of mine who works for a practice exam provider in Tennesee started as a field engineer. H etold me at first he used to travel around his local area then he was fixing computers and servers further a filed which involved chartered flights and pickups from airports to wherever the company was.

He said the pay wasn't great but he got free travel and free food and hotels. but what do you expect for your first job.

At the time he got this job he had a degree in Chemistry his A+,Network+ and MCDST.


----------



## handdw (Sep 14, 2010)

Armymanis said:


> I found that computers are my hobby and my passion and I am afraid if I made that into a career I would have a hard time doing the same thing everyday.
> 
> With IT by experiencing volunteering, taking classes at school, AND even job shadowing an IT manager for 20 hours I found that you just see the same people everyday and do not get to experience anything knew once you've hit your peak.
> 
> With Retail, there is so much more I think it could offer. I am not bashing IT at all. Just wondering what you guy's think the path I should be taking should be. Also which pays better??


I would go with the IT field. There is no "same thing everday" if you progess through the industry. Yes, some people are content with just doing say help desk type jobs. But, for someone that really is into the industry there are so many other avenues one can take such as Engineer, Information Assurance, etc. In those fields change is daily.

Not sure if in retail you can guarantee pay, but in IT depending on where you work the money is always going to be there. Obviously the more certs/education you have the more profitable you are and marketable. 

The industry is endless in opportunity if you know where to look.


----------



## itjobsinusa (Sep 18, 2010)

I think that doing what you love most is the way to go. 
However, there are other consideration when making the decision because in most cases, you may choose what you love doing but run into a hitch along the line. 
There seem to be more job opportunities in support than computer retail. However, top retail/managers go home with big paycheck.

Nonetheless, technology changes so fast. Market trend is also very dynamic. PC repair/maintenance and sales is good but not very broad in scope. Having said that, you can try expanding your computer maintenance/support skills by delving into areas such as computer networking. That way, you will not be bored with same repetitive task. 
Computer networking is very broad in scope. It includes: WAN/LAN, wireless networking, windows, Unix/Linux, socket and port programming, data communications etc. 

Lastly, I think that you are on the right track. There are lots of job openings in Computer/tech support.

Just take your time and decide which one is good for you.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I always say, Do what you love and the money will follow (wish I would take my advise) lol


----------

